# Cory Cat Question...



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I wasn't sure where this should go... disease? catfish? fresh water fish? so I put it here:

How long can Cory Cats sustain a temperature of 84-86 degrees? I have Ick in my tank and am treating with heat (no salt since I have snails... and Corys don't do well with salt.) I was recommended to keep the heat up for 10 days. They are normally at 78-79 degrees. It's being turned up slowly, but will 10 days of heat kill them?

I also have Angels, Harleys and Mystery Snails, but since they can take 82 degrees, the extra shouldn't hurt them for a few days.

Thanks!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They can withstand warm water like that for at least a month, just make sure you have airstones in the tank as higher heat depletes oxygen faster.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

A temp up to 86 shouldn't be a problem for your cats. Make sure you have plenty of aeriation and filtration. Watch for distress. If you see any, slowly lower your temp to 82.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks. I've got 2 filters on the tank (one rated for 70g and one rated for 45g) that create waterfalls with quite the current, plus an air stone in one back corner. I'm thinking it should be enough air.

We are at 85 degrees so far - had to add another heater, and will keep going slowly until we reach 86. I'll watch for stress as well. We've been checking all other fish for signs of illness and so far it's just the one. One of the Angels twitched once, but I think it was more of an annoyed 'back away from the tank' thing, lol.

Fingers crossed that the Elodea doesn't die... I'll watch it for signs of stress as well.... if it starts to die off, I'll up root it and keep it in room temp' water.


----------

